# YA Fantasy: The Powerless Series! Release of Book 4!



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello all! My name's Jason, and I'd like to welcome you to Kindleboard's page for The Powerless Series. We've been running strong for about six months now, and I've been very lucky to to score lots of great readers, great reviews, and almost 1000 sales for the series. The third book, The Stasis, has just been released, and I'm excited to find out how readers react when the adventures of Mira and her friends become even more perilous. Thank you so much for taking the time to check out my series. I hope you find it to be a wonderfully imaginative experience!




*Powerless: The Synthesis*​
If you love stories in which a heart-stopping discovery changes everything for an ordinary teen, the Powerless series will be one you won't want to miss. Mira Ipswich couldn't have ever known the startling difference that separates her from the rest of humanity. But when she discovers a strange anomaly in the midst of her seclusion, her parents are forced to reveal she exists in a world where everyone is imbued with a wondrous natural gift. Everyone except herself that is. Accompany this naïve, headstrong girl as she attempts to understand her inconceivable condition, fit in with a vibrant batch of peers, and explore the strange world around her she never knew was there.

Edited by Chuck Wightman, the text is already raking in the awards. It's won the Webb Weaver 2010 Writer's Competitionhttp://tinyurl.com/2vkwcbk, the judges proclaiming they were "entranced by the writer's ability to bring together this unlikely group of kids," and that the book could "be a hit in the YA book world." The story is a roller-coaster ride filled with lots to discover in an ever-expanding world, a diverse set of characters, and their deepest hopes and aspirations. If you like stories with plenty of dramatic twists and spirited intensity, it'll have you falling in love with a brand new series and begging for more!
*Book 1 is just 99 cents!*




*Powerless: The Shadowing*​
If you were sent out into the world to learn of its evil, what would you expect to find?

In book two of the Powerless series, Mira and her friends must endure a period of apprenticeship, known as The Shadowing. This is their last chance to prepare themselves before they are thrust into the mysterious war, which no one seems to know anything about. While Vern, Aoi, Will, and Roselyn seek out pre-arranged mentors to help them develop their unique magical abilities, Mira-the only one without a power-sets off in search of the brilliant author of her science manuals, Flip Widget, who she learns was the doctor at her birth. For all they have to fear that waits for them in the future, they will find that the troubles they prepare for are much closer at hand than they think. 




*Powerless: The Stasis*​
In book three of the Powerless series, The Stasis, Mira and her friends are assimilated into their nation's military. As they endeavor to defend their homeland from a ruthless tyrant and his ravenous followers, Mira hopes to find what she has sacrificed so much to reclaim. Their mission becomes that much more difficult when they encounter their military leader, a man obsessed with the power of his position who proves just as life-threatening as their enemies to Mira and her friends.

Danger surrounding them on all sides, this small group of teens is forced to depend upon themselves for survival. They've known each other their entire lives, but under these harsh and desperate circumstances their bonds will be tested as never before. Whether struggling to cope with trauma or turning affections into fledgling romances, they will all learn something different about living in the world when every breath could be their last.







*Powerless: The Submersion*​
In the fourth book of the Powerless series, Mira and her surviving friends are separated into sinister work camps.

Forced against their will to do the Warlord's evil bidding, they must discover the secret to his incredible power before it's too late. [/url]


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, this looks really interesting! I can't wait to check it out. Does anybody know if there are any other young adult authors on here? This is exactly the kind of genre I'm looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Well, as the unofficial resident YA author here, I'd like to say congratulations. Looks great. Who did the cover art?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

TulipTrainer said:


> Wow, this looks really interesting! I can't wait to check it out. Does anybody know if there are any other young adult authors on here? This is exactly the kind of genre I'm looking for. Thanks!


I'm really glad you found it compelling. Thanks so much for your patronage! Definitely let me know how the story works out for you. Happy reading!



Dawsburg said:


> Well, as the unofficial resident YA author here, I'd like to say congratulations. Looks great. Who did the cover art?


Don't be modest, you can be the official resident YA author. Thanks for your words of support! I'm excited to see how it turns out. I found a team on  that helped me with the cover. , based down in . You would probably jump out of your skin if you knew how little it cost. I'll definitely be working with them again for the rest of the series. So you've published books to then? How are they doing?


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

TulipTrainer said:


> Wow, this looks really interesting! I can't wait to check it out. Does anybody know if there are any other young adult authors on here? This is exactly the kind of genre I'm looking for. Thanks!


I am! See sig below.


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

And congrats Jason.  Looks like a great read!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Looks like a great read.

Imogen


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jason--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and your first posts!

I've added a KB image link to your book post.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. We recommend you bookmark your thread so that you can find it later. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Be sure to read the fine print below!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

I started reading your book...and I am enjoying it! I am really impressed, and you should be very proud of the work you've produced. Mira is a wonderful and fascinating girl, and it's so funny to see her interact with all these other adolescents. Anyway, I hope you don't mind if I sound the horn on this one a bit. People need to know about this. And it's cheap too!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

I`m glad you`re enjoying it!   I think that`s what every writer does it for, to share an interesting concept with readers. I guess I`ll let readers like you judge how good it is, but I know there`s been a tremendous amount of effort and energy that`s gone into it. I hope you continue to find it enjoyable! Definitely keep me updated on your progress.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Oh, no, trust me, I've gotten some cover design deals. Try 5 bucks apiece.

Yeah, I've written 6 novels so far and published 2. The two I've published are the first in a series of three that are about a kid named Josiah Jones who can transport himself to his imaginary world of secret agents through his pair of sunglasses.

I think that being in the target audience range is a good thing for writing YA (my birthday is 8/2/94--do the math).


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Dawsburg said:


> Oh, no, trust me, I've gotten some cover design deals. Try 5 bucks apiece.
> 
> Yeah, I've written 6 novels so far and published 2. The two I've published are the first in a series of three that are about a kid named Josiah Jones who can transport himself to his imaginary world of secret agents through his pair of sunglasses.
> 
> I think that being in the target audience range is a good thing for writing YA (my birthday is 8/2/94--do the math).


Haha, ok, I can't beat a $5 cover, but is that even worth it? I guess if you have amazing friends then that might work out. Are those the covers you've used for the books in your link? They don't look bad at all!

Wait, and now you want me to do math!?! Sheesh, I'm a writer! No, I'm kidding. That must be immensely helpful to be in your target audience. Do you have any words of wisdom about what current young adults hunger for in a story these days?

I actually just heard about a friend's 8 year old daughter say: "I'm going to start writing a book for ages 13 and up." Here comes the competition!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Haha, ok, I can't beat a $5 cover, but is that even worth it? I guess if you have amazing friends then that might work out. Are those the covers you've used for the books in your link? They don't look bad at all!
> 
> Wait, and now you want me to do math!?! Sheesh, I'm a writer! No, I'm kidding. That must be immensely helpful to be in your target audience. Do you have any words of wisdom about what current young adults hunger for in a story these days?
> 
> I actually just heard about a friend's 8 year old daughter say: "I'm going to start writing a book for ages 13 and up." Here comes the competition!


Hahaha oh little children....

Yeah, it was my friend, and yes, it's those links. He's an amazing artist and said he'd be willing to do it for five bucks and a copy of the finished book. Completed each in less than an hour. Incredible guy.

Well, what I'm hungry for is not necessarily what the audience as a whole will be looking for, but I really love fantastic creatures, escapism, imagination, and feeling awesome in books. Also great characters that develop like real people and plot twists. Those are wondrous things.

Dawson


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Dawsburg said:


> Hahaha oh little children....
> 
> Yeah, it was my friend, and yes, it's those links. He's an amazing artist and said he'd be willing to do it for five bucks and a copy of the finished book. Completed each in less than an hour. Incredible guy.
> 
> ...


I think interesting creatures, far away lands, inventive situations are something that everyone can appreciate, and I certainly try to do my best to create them in my books. Let me ask you a more specific question though. Do you find yourself trying to push the envelope in terms of adult language and behavior? My book is pretty tame, but I think of movies like "Kick Ass" and whether or not that's the new model for writing adult teens. Then of course there's Mrs. Weasley in Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: "Don't you dare touch my daughter, you bitch!" Which is probably the most famous line in the series. What kind of line do you draw? Any other writers writing for this age group should definitely chime in as well!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

foreverjuly said:
 

> I think interesting creatures, far away lands, inventive situations are something that everyone can appreciate, and I certainly try to do my best to create them in my books. Let me ask you a more specific question though. Do you find yourself trying to push the envelope in terms of adult language and behavior? My book is pretty tame, but I think of movies like "Kick Ass" and whether or not that's the new model for writing adult teens. Then of course there's Mrs. Weasley in Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: "Don't you dare touch my daughter, you bitch!" Which is probably the most famous line in the series. What kind of line do you draw? Any other writers writing for this age group should definitely chime in as well!


Although I loved the movie Kick-Ass, I keep my books at a hard PG or soft PG-13. I use no swear words, except in this new series where I use maybe a couple very minor ones. Tame books are always accepted in my view. I tend to approve more of violence than of language, because often language annoying and unnecessary.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Dawsburg said:


> Although I loved the movie Kick-Ass, I keep my books at a hard PG or soft PG-13. I use no swear words, except in this new series where I use maybe a couple very minor ones. Tame books are always accepted in my view. I tend to approve more of violence than of language, because often language annoying and unnecessary.


Yeah, it's funny how we're so much more tolerant of violence than language. These characters can go around killing indiscriminately, but as soon as they drop a swear word or two, there's picketing outside of the movie theater. I'll agree that often it is annoying and unnecessary, and it might also be because the use of language in books can have a much more tangible impact on people than behavior. Surely no one's going to start going around killing people because they saw Kick-Ass, but it wouldn't be so much of a stretch to see them integrate that kind of speech into their own.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Looks great, good cover! Looks like you have your first fan, too!
Some of my books are YA, but when I do SF/Fantasy books they seem to get darker...


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Just bought your book Jason!  I'll have the chance to read a bit over the next few days.  I can't wait!  It looks great.

Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

bvlarson said:


> Looks great, good cover! Looks like you have your first fan, too!
> Some of my books are YA, but when I do SF/Fantasy books they seem to get darker...


Thanks for the support! And yes, I'm very pleased to say a few people have found the book worth talking about. I think it's fine to have a degree of darkness in YA fantasy books. Sort of like Harry Potter, if you ease them into it, and you've managed to get their sympathies with the main characters, those kinds of life or death struggles have meaning instead of just being something to fill up your book. It's best to shy away from the gore though, wouldn't you say? It'd be easy to make someone have a power to rip someone's skin off, but that's sort of egregious and unnecessary. What sort of boundaries do you maintain in your books?



Victorine said:


> Just bought your book Jason! I'll have the chance to read a bit over the next few days. I can't wait! It looks great.
> 
> Vicki


I'm honored to count you as a reader, Vicki! I hope you find something in it that grabs you. How would you describe your reading tastes? Do you only write horror/suspense?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm honored to count you as a reader, Vicki! I hope you find something in it that grabs you. How would you describe your reading tastes? Do you only write horror/suspense?


I read many different things. My favorites are mysteries, suspense, YA, and I love books with romance but I'm a PG romance reader, so for romance I mostly I read sweet/inspirational romance or YA romance. Most of what I write has suspense, mystery, and someone falls in love with someone else. I also like fantasy, paranormal, some horror and sci-fi. I read pretty much everything as long as it has a good story, and engaging characters. 

Vicki


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks fantastic! Best wishes and much success!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I read many different things. My favorites are mysteries, suspense, YA, and I love books with romance but I'm a PG romance reader, so for romance I mostly I read sweet/inspirational romance or YA romance. Most of what I write has suspense, mystery, and someone falls in love with someone else. I also like fantasy, paranormal, some horror and sci-fi. I read pretty much everything as long as it has a good story, and engaging characters.
> 
> Vicki


"Most of what I write has suspense, mystery, and someone falls in love with someone else." Sounds a lot like life to me.  I also just stopped by your blog and am now following it. I think those interviews you conducted were great, and I'd encourage anyone who sees this to check it out! I look forward to what you come up with next, Vicki!



Vyrl said:


> Looks fantastic! Best wishes and much success!


Thanks so much for the encouragement. I'll send wishes for your success right back! Any words of wisdom you might be able to offer?


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

I just finished the book, and it was great all the way to the end. You tied it all together beautifully. So now I have to know--how long do I have to wait for the 2nd book?!? Every twist made me want to know more and more. I simply loved it. Thanks so much for giving me something fun to read for the week!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm reading this right now... in between life breaks.    I like the premise of the book.  It kind of reminds me of the Xanth novels by Piers Anthony, only because those start out with a "powerless" guy too.  Only he does have a hidden power.  I'm so curious to find out if Mira does too!

Vicki

PS, Thanks for following my blog!  My next post should be up soon, it's on POV.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I'm reading this right now... in between life breaks.  I like the premise of the book. It kind of reminds me of the Xanth novels by Piers Anthony, only because those start out with a "powerless" guy too. Only he does have a hidden power. I'm so curious to find out if Mira does too!
> 
> Vicki
> 
> PS, Thanks for following my blog! My next post should be up soon, it's on POV.


That's funny you should bring up Xanth by Piers Anthony. I guess it does have a similar kind of thing, and so does some book called the Alera Codex, but I hadn't heard of either until I was about half way through the series. So much for my brilliantly original idea. Maybe I'll have to read them just to see what they did with it. I'll go ahead and NOT spoil anything for you, but at least you can know those books weren't in my mind when I was writing. I hope the book is providing you with some pleasant life breaks. Keep me updated about how it all goes! It looks like your book is doing well!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> That's funny you should bring up Xanth by Piers Anthony. I guess it does have a similar kind of thing, and so does some book called the Alera Codex, but I hadn't heard of either until I was about half way through the series. So much for my brilliantly original idea. Maybe I'll have to read them just to see what they did with it. I'll go ahead and NOT spoil anything for you, but at least you can know those books weren't in my mind when I was writing. I hope the book is providing you with some pleasant life breaks. Keep me updated about how it all goes! It looks like your book is doing well!


Yes, don't spoil it for me... I'm still reading. Her fellow students haven't figured out she's powerless yet, and I'm curious to see what happens next. 

I read all of the Xanth books when I was a teenager. Piers Anthony does a great job putting humor in. Definitely read the first one, A Spell for Chameleon, if you get the chance.

Vicki


----------



## Bridget S (May 23, 2010)

I was going to comment on the language topic.  As a reading teacher, I always pick PG books   I'm going to have to checkout the Powerless Series.  

I got quite a few of my students hooked on the Lightning Theif series (before it became a movie).


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget S said:


> I was going to comment on the language topic. As a reading teacher, I always pick PG books  I'm going to have to checkout the Powerless Series.
> 
> I got quite a few of my students hooked on the Lightning Theif series (before it became a movie).


I read/write PG stories too. 

Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Yes, don't spoil it for me... I'm still reading. Her fellow students haven't figured out she's powerless yet, and I'm curious to see what happens next.
> 
> I read all of the Xanth books when I was a teenager. Piers Anthony does a great job putting humor in. Definitely read the first one, A Spell for Chameleon, if you get the chance.
> 
> Vicki


I plan on it! If only I had the talent of Piers Anthony, but I guess it's good we all have those kinds of legendary writers to look up to. I remember reading somewhere that he tried to publish other books, but the only thing the publisher ever wanted from him was more in the Xanth series, so he had to just draw it out as long as he could.



Bridget S said:


> I was going to comment on the language topic. As a reading teacher, I always pick PG books  I'm going to have to checkout the Powerless Series.
> 
> I got quite a few of my students hooked on the Lightning Theif series (before it became a movie).


Thanks for the comment, Bridget. What age group do you teach? I've actually been hearing a lot about the Lightning Theif recently, but I've been on the fence about it. Is there anything you can say to push me over the edge? I actually never heard about a movie version. There's nothing more fun than a good YA fantasy series, so I love getting exposed to new ones!


----------



## Bridget S (May 23, 2010)

I also write PG 

I can't say enough about Lightning Theif.  I teach 3-5th graders.  My 4th & 5th graders are the ones that are really into The Lightning Theif books.  

To make reading easier, I teach students how to visualize what they are reading, and this series does a fantastic job.  I also think what hooks my students is the way he writes.  He just shares bits of information at a time, and it keeps the reader interested.  They need to keep reading to find out what happens.  

I like this way better than Harry Potter.  I think if you like YA adventure, you'll love this series.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

And for my first bump, I've got some big news for everyone. We've finally decided on the location of the Powerless THEME PARK! Yes, sadly central Florida was taken by some other new theme park, but we'll be living it up right in balmy downtown Trenton, New Jersey! I hope you'll come visit us, and don't forget your bullet-proof vests!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

I just posted my first ever blog guest post on Neverending Shelf.com It's an exposee on our fascination with things that are new. Check it out!

How could I begin with anything other than a big birthday shoutout to Kate and a huge thank you to her for allowing me to guest post in her bash? Truth be told, this is actually my first guest post ever, and I'm extremely new to being an author and blogger. So the nerves are setting in, it's that make or break moment, and you'll have to let me know how it all goes because I'll probably black out midway.

It's exactly that feeling of newness, of doing something for the first time that I want to discuss, in accordance with Kate's theme of our favorite things. If the title of this post caught your eye and grabbed your interest, the reason is you're looking for something you've never seen before. I'm willing to bet it's that fundamental search for newness that drives us, excites us, and shapes our relationship with the outside world. Let's see if I'm right. (Spoiler Alert: I'm right.)

Whether we're readers devouring pages of Harry Potter, athletes striving to break our own records and do something for the first time, or teens yearning for that first kiss, it's those new and startling experiences that fascinate us and draw us on. It's the tingle of excitement when you finally talk to the person you've been making eyes at from across the room. It might be a brand new song that makes you want to get up and dance. It's the difference between having pizza at Pizza Hut and having pizza in Italy. It's not rotting in class on a hot day, because you've been doing that since you were five. Doing things for the first time is what breaks the monotony, and if you're anything like me, you're constantly in search of it.

Searching for something extraordinary keeps me tied to the young-adult genre. The sense of discovery, astonishment, and wonder permeate adolescence, letting me recapture the nervous trepidation that came with striking my independence. Even now, I want to believe that more is possible in the world than just what I've seen or touched, and books are what keep my hope alive. The best movie I've seen so far this year is Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs, my favorite scene being when Flint realizes his machine works and everyone turns around gasping at the colorful cloud raining hamburgers. Do you remember the scene I'm talking about? If you haven't seen the movie, that scene is unforgettable.

That's the exact feeling I'm trying to capture as an author. There's so much out there that could be possible but we just don't know, and that's the nexus where I write. Although I know I'll never be able to manipulate emotions or control the water in the air, I can make those things happen on the page. No different than we are, Mira Ipswich, the star of the Powerless series, is forced to contend with the existence of these unbelievable possibilities and somehow make her way among them. It's about having everything you know blown away in an instant, leaving you reeling and grasping for anything you can hold. That's where I want to be, and if you're searching for something new, that's where you want to be too.

Whoa, what just happened? I totally spaced there for a moment. I could've sworn I was somewhere amazing. Now it looks like I'm pressed right up against the end. I hope I'll be able to make another appearance on The Neverending Shelf soon. And, Kate, Happy Birthday! Make a wish for something new!

http://www.theneverendingshelf.com/2010/06/my-favorite-things-being-author.html


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Jason

Great post on the NeverEnding Shelf! I enjoyed it very much, and you are right. That feeling of newness and excitement, of doing something for the first time, can make us all feel young and alive. Of course, I'm good at pretending, so I can make things I've done before seem sort of exciting too. But I know what you mean.

I'm happy to see you are getting out there and conquering that unease we sometimes feel when attempting to do new things, like blog, or even to post messages like this. The more we do it, the easier it gets, I suppose. 

Anyway, your post was quite eloquent.

I see a lot of people here are commenting on how much they enjoy the first book in your new Powerless series, The Synthesis. Congratulations!! It's on my TBR list.  

I don't think I'll visit your new theme park in Trenton, New Jersey, right away. It's a bit of a drive, and well, it might take a while to bring it up to the level of that other theme park you referred to. Although, I would bet your park will be less expensive. Something to consider...

TTYL Nancy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, jason

Just a gentle reminder that we ask that authors wait seven days to bump their threads, your last post on the 28th was only six days after your post orir to that. 

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, jason
> 
> Just a gentle reminder that we ask that authors wait seven days to bump their threads, your last post on the 28th was only six days after your post orir to that.
> 
> Betsy


Sorry, it's difficult for me because of the huge time difference. In Japan I'm actually a day ahead of the rest of the world. I'll have to do a better job of calibrating.



Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Hi, Jason
> 
> Great post on the NeverEnding Shelf! I enjoyed it very much, and you are right. That feeling of newness and excitement, of doing something for the first time, can make us all feel young and alive. Of course, I'm good at pretending, so I can make things I've done before seem sort of exciting too. But I know what you mean.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your response, Nancy! Yeah, I don't know how many visitors we'll get in Trenton. I bet the place would be cheap though.

Glad you enjoyed the guest post. I completely agree that so much of it is in our minds. It's up to us what we make interesting, what we pay attention to, and what matters. I'll keep telling myself that today while at my day job. Is there anything out there you still feel uneasy or hesitant to do? Skydiving? KFC double down? Different colored ketchup?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Check out a recent review:

"Once I started to read the novel I couldn't put it down. This is the story of Mira and how she had only her parents as companions for the first 15 years of her life and how she dealt with learning about the world that had been kept hidden from her. The story was very well written with an excellent main character that could easily be identified with on her struggle to fit into a world she didn't know or understand. It was a little hard to keep track of the secondary characters names and gifts as when they were introduced it was in passing with only a small description. Other than that I found the book was well written and kept the reader engaged in wanting to find out what was going to happen next. I look forward to reading the rest of the books in the series."


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

I recently read this book and loved it! I'll post a link to the review I wrote here:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/review-powerless-book-i-synthesis-by.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks again for the review, Rob! I'm glad you enjoyed it! 

As for an update on all things Powerless, right now I'm near completion of revision for book 2: The Shadowing, and I'm super close to having a sneak preview of the cover!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Jason,

Just wanted to let you know that we dowloaded a snippet of your book. Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

This book does sound really good.  You've got quite a following all ready - that's great!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> Hey Jason,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that we dowloaded a snippet of your book. Can't wait to check it out!


Thanks Matt + Stefanie! I hope you find something in it that resonated with you!



TJ Perkins said:


> This book does sound really good. You've got quite a following all ready - that's great!


I appreciate that TJ, though I don't know if I'd quite call it a following.  We authors just have to keep doing what we can and let people decide for themselves if they think the story sounds enticing. Hopefully you're having good luck yourself!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

In case you didn't know, Powerless: The Synthesis is the PERFECT summer read! It's a fun, brisk story with plenty of interesting characters, action, and strange magical stuff. Take your kindle to the beach and put it in a plastic bag so you can read it. If you get a Ziploc double-seal bag, you could even read it UNDERWATER.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> In case you didn't know, Powerless: The Synthesis is the PERFECT summer read! It's a fun, brisk story with plenty of interesting characters, action, and strange magical stuff. Take your kindle to the beach and put it in a plastic bag so you can read it. If you get a Ziploc double-seal bag, you could even read it UNDERWATER.


Uh, really? You're encouraging people to read your book underwater now? What if they come to a funny part and drown?

You won't have too many return customers that way.

lol!

Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Uh, really? You're encouraging people to read your book underwater now? What if they come to a funny part and drown?
> 
> You won't have too many return customers that way.
> 
> ...


    I'm not recommending deep-sea diving or anything, just bobbing under the surface where they can touch.

Remember people, breathing is as much a priority as reading. To live properly, you can't do without either!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

So now that I've finally returned to the US (avoiding a potential plane crash and myriad other disasters), we're getting down to work on the second book of the Powerless series: The Shadowing! The cover is still in development, but the text is done and we'll start formatting. Should be ready by the end of August!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

One clicked The Synthesis this weekend. Looks like a fantastic read. Will post reviews when I finish!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> One clicked The Synthesis this weekend. Looks like a fantastic read. Will post reviews when I finish!


Hey Scott, thanks so much for your support! I hope the story suits your tastes. I just noticed you're an author too. What is Days' End about?


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Without putting a synopsis on your page, it's a fiction thriller that explores the dangers of science focusing on "can it be done?" rather than "should it be done?" Can't wait to read The Synthesis. It's getting great reviews and traveling well via word of mouth. Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Without putting a synopsis on your page, it's a fiction thriller that explores the dangers of science focusing on "can it be done?" rather than "should it be done?" Can't wait to read The Synthesis. It's getting great reviews and traveling well via word of mouth. Congrats!


Hey Scott, I appreciate that. Yeah, I have been lucky and some people have been able to get into the story. All we can do is give it our best shot and see what happens, right? Thanks again!

And it's ok. You can jack my thread to talk about your book.  I happened to just watch Jurassic Park recently, and so your description immediately reminded me of that movie, which even after 15 years was still amazing. It's definitely a fruitful topic to explore in fiction.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd like to announce that Book 2 of the Powerless series, The Shadowing, will be released the beginning of September! I hope you'll find out what happens to Mira and her friends next in this exciting second episode. We're still putting together drafts of the cover, but I'll go ahead and tease you with the latest one!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Started The Synthesis today. Only read a little on my lunch break, so I didn't get very far. Hopefully I can put in some time tonight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Started The Synthesis today. Only read a little on my lunch break, so I didn't get very far. Hopefully I can put in some time tonight.


Wait, you mean my book didn't force you to quit your job so you could continue reading?  I guess I won't hold it against you. Thanks for picking it up, Scott. Have fun with it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

Powerless: The Synthesis is today's sponsor of Kindle Nation Daily! If you haven't heard about the blog, it's a great way to find cheap and free books. Come check it out here and find out what it's all about!

http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

About 40% in. Good stuff.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Stayed up way too late to finish book one. When do we get book two again?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

I spent like an hour the other day trying to find this thread.......................    Great wig!


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

This sounds really good. And sounds like you're doing very well. Good luck and congratulations.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Stayed up way too late to finish book one. When do we get book two again?


I'm glad you were able to get into the story! We should go live with book 2 by next weekend. We're doing the final formatting now. I can't wait!



M.R. Mathias said:


> I spent like an hour the other day trying to find this thread....................... Great wig!


Haha, thanks for that, M.R. If only this thread were always floating around at the top you wouldn't have had a problem.



CaraMarsi27 said:


> This sounds really good. And sounds like you're doing very well. Good luck and congratulations.


Cara, thanks for your kind words. I am fortunate to have some people who've been able to find the story enjoyable. For me, it's just about having fun and trying to create something interesting. Good luck with you and your endeavors as well!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

POWERLESS IS A POWERFUL READ!  Get IT! or you'll need a rainbow wig like the author!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

As stated in the title, we've just launched the second book in the series. I'm very excited about seeing how readers respond to this next episode in Mira's adventures. With any luck, you'll find it more absorbing and more fascinating than the first. Hey, you've gotta have something to read after Mockingjay, right?


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> As stated in the title, we've just launched the second book in the series. I'm very excited about seeing how readers respond to this next episode in Mira's adventures. With any luck, you'll find it more absorbing and more fascinating than the first. Hey, you've gotta have something to read after Mockingjay, right?


Finally! I can't wait to read it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

TulipTrainer said:


> Finally! I can't wait to read it!


Thanks! Comments like that are what make it all worthwhile. I hope you enjoy it just as much as the first!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Starting to see reviews coming in for Powerless: The Shadowing! It's exciting seeing people respond to the next step in this series, when it changes from being a single book to being something with a past and a future. Check out some of this review, which compares the first two books!

"The age of innocence must end; and this is the stage of Mira's life that Book 2 begins. 

Ostensibly Book 2 is about Mira continuing her education under the apprenticeship of her mentor ( Flip Widget) and the subsequent "rite of the Shadow Mountain". The rite is literally a deadly contest to the top of a mountain to prove who is the best. Other than furthering the plot line, Book 2 is also about the development (or more accurately, the evolution) of Mira's character. In Book 1 Mira's world is one of innocence. In book 2 Mira is confronted with a world of reality. Friends are her only constant in life but everything else changes, most notably herself. Not surprisingly, that in preparation for war there is also loss of life and with it there is loss of innocence. 

In closing, with this sequel Jason Letts maintains the same compelling page-turning storybook style of writing so characteristic of his first book. Mr. Letts introduced us to a fascinating world where the story and the characters must grow up. And as in the real world there is no telling where this may lead. However for me I intend to stick around til the end, as so should you."


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats! I look forward to reading it myself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Congrats! I look forward to reading it myself.


Thanks Scott, hopefully you enjoy it as much as the first one!

I'd just like to say that we've passed the 400 books sold mark. Hopefully the big 500 isn't too far away! Thanks to everyone for helping to make this a big success!

Sincerely,
Jason


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is fantastic! Well done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

KarenW.B. said:


> That is fantastic! Well done.


Thanks so much for your support, Karen! I appreciate it!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just picked this one up! I really enjoyed the first one and am looking forward to reading this one to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> I just picked this one up! I really enjoyed the first one and am looking forward to reading this one to.


Thanks so much for your comment and your support! I hope you find book 2 just as enjoyable! But I'm sorry to say if you'd waited one more day you would've been able to take advantage of this incredible sale Amazon is offering!

Digital List Price:	$2.99 What's this? 
Kindle Price: $2.99 & includes wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet
You Save:	$0.00 (0%)

Just...Wow.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL! So sorry I missed that amazing sale!


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

I just finished The Shadowing! The ending left me literally stunned. It was great! I love where the series is going...it's even got some suspense in it. I can't wait to find out what happens to the characters next. Great job!


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks interesting. I'll be checking your books out!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

TulipTrainer said:


> I just finished The Shadowing! The ending left me literally stunned. It was great! I love where the series is going...it's even got some suspense in it. I can't wait to find out what happens to the characters next. Great job!


I'm so glad you had a good time with it! That really does mean the world to me. I'm working on Book 3 now and I hope we'll be able to release it by December! Thanks so much for reading! 



tjager12 said:


> Looks interesting. I'll be checking your books out!


Hi, thanks for your interest, tjager12! How would you describe your reading tastes? I hope you find the story works for you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

After a great week last week, the Powerless series has now sold over 500 books! Many core members of the Kindleboards writer's community helped me get across the finish line, so I'd particularly like to extend a thank you to Daniel Pyle, David McAfee, David Dalglish, Sandra Edwards, and LK Rigel for their support! I was completely awe-struck and honored. You can read the whole rundown here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38034.0.html

Another bit of news, we are finally making our final preparations for the print version of book 1! It's been a long time coming, but hopefully that will happen by next week!

Thanks to everyone who's supported us!

--Jason


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Reading Rob's reviews has gotten me interested in this series, and of course I can't resist helping someone reach a milestone. More importantly, everything I've seen you write when discussing the craft of storytelling has struck me as...hrm. As if you know honest, entertaining storytelling is the whole dang point. I'm reading His Majesty's Dragon right now, but methinks I might have to take a little trip with Mira...

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Reading Rob's reviews has gotten me interested in this series, and of course I can't resist helping someone reach a milestone. More importantly, everything I've seen you write when discussing the craft of storytelling has struck me as...hrm. As if you know honest, entertaining storytelling is the whole dang point. I'm reading His Majesty's Dragon right now, but methinks I might have to take a little trip with Mira...
> 
> David Dalglish


Thanks for your comment and your support, David. Rob can definitely make anyone look good, and I'd be curious to see how the story works for you. I remember reading once that you like books that grab you by the throat right away and take you wherever it wants. I'd say the Powerless series is much more populated with schemers who who make plans that slowly build over time, and then when it all comes out you look back at what you read and say: "Is that what he was doing?! Oh man!" Right now I'm thinking of characters like Ben from LOST, and the Joker from The Dark Knight talking about how he disrupts all the schemers. But first of course, you have to learn how to be a schemer, and that's an important part of book 1.

Give it a spin and see how it works for you. To be perfectly honest, the trick of this series is holding onto the hard readers early when things are soft and keeping the soft readers later when things are hard. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Jason,

We picked up your novel today. Thanks for your support. 

Hope to give you a review sooner rather than later. Reading some GRRM right now. _A Song of Ice and Fire _ is a beast.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

If anything can get me interested in reading your book it's a reference to the Joker from Dark Knight...aaaah, such a good movie.

Anyway! Back on topic.

Set up and laying of schemes isn't a problem, and can actually be very interesting. The key is that the narrative is strong and in control. You want to tell me a story? I'm reading to listen to a story. The big thing is this: you've got plans (said in the creepiest Joker voice). More important, I have a feeling you have _ambition._ You've clearly got some big ideas. Question is, how well do you pull them off?



foreverjuly said:


> To be perfectly honest, the trick of this series is holding onto the hard readers early when things are soft and keeping the soft readers later when things are hard. Do you know what I mean?


I know what you mean. Not much of an issue with me.


Spoiler



By the first sentence I'm already going crazy with floating skulls and a necromancer assaulting a city, and by chapter 3 I'm killing children.


 If you can surprise people, upset people, make them nervous or angry, then that means the story is at least doing something. The indie books I've read and liked the least are the ones that when I finish they pass through me like water. So I just give a gut check early and figure if you're still with me after that, we can go have some fun.

You're going for a different audience, though, if I'm not mistaken. YA right (i.e. the Mockingjay crowd)? Probably have to start out a bit gentler. I'm flying through His Majesty's Dragon, no pun intended. You're next in line, I've decided. Now let's hope any questions/opinions I have about it are glowing enough to go here instead of a discrete private message of shame.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> Jason,
> 
> We picked up your novel today. Thanks for your support.
> 
> Hope to give you a review sooner rather than later. Reading some GRRM right now. _A Song of Ice and Fire _ is a beast.


Matt and Stefanie, you really didn't have to. I definitely appreciate the gesture, but please don't feel like you owe me anything especially when I owe my thanks to you. Anyway, I hope you find something in the story that resonates with you!



Half-Orc said:


> If anything can get me interested in reading your book it's a reference to the Joker from Dark Knight...aaaah, such a good movie.
> 
> Anyway! Back on topic.
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah, you didn't waste any time closing the door on the soft readers.

You bring up The Hunger Games, and while there are plenty of similarities to mine, it staggers me that it's considered a young-adult book. No joke, it's just as violent as yours only it has people under twenty in it so they call it young adult. I just plain did not fathom that you could make the first book in a series that dark. I like to think I give it a run for it's money later on though.

I do dislike molding your expectations like this. Half the fun is figuring out for yourself what it's about. And besides, Rob's reviews have already told you everything you need to know anyway. There've been people who loved the story, were ok with it, and those who disliked it. That's the nature of books, and where you'll fall depends on what you're looking for. There is one thing though you can be certain of. I'll be honored to count you as a reader.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

So at long last we finally got the print version of the first book of the Powerless series together! It takes a couple weeks for it to show up on Amazon, but until then it can be found here: https://www.createspace.com/3490127 (The website listing has a typo but the book is fine.)


----------



## Ardyth (Oct 13, 2010)

What lovely art!  I'm trilled to find some YA threads because I love both YA and MG as both reader and author.  Your series sounds fascinating, I'm adding it to my tbr pile.  As pretty as your hard copy is though, I'm gonna go with digital. 

The art makes it look like science fiction but the blurb sounds more like fantasy.  Either way I'm excited to read, I love both, but I'm just curious which you class it in.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Ardyth said:


> What lovely art! I'm trilled to find some YA threads because I love both YA and MG as both reader and author. Your series sounds fascinating, I'm adding it to my tbr pile. As pretty as your hard copy is though, I'm gonna go with digital.
> 
> The art makes it look like science fiction but the blurb sounds more like fantasy. Either way I'm excited to read, I love both, but I'm just curious which you class it in.


Hey Ardyth, thanks so much for your interest. From the description of Chosen Sister, I think your book might have a lot in common with my series. While there is certainly a science element in Powerless, it really is a fantasy story. I'm glad you like the covers and I hope you like the story!

Good luck with your book too. How are you finding things with Wild Child? I heard of a horror author who did pretty well through them. Hopefully it works for you just as well!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm please to announce that the Powerless series is next up as our KB Book of the Day! Read an online sample of Book 1 (The Synthesis), or click here to view the Amazon page, where Book 1 is available now for 99 cents!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Harvey said:


> I'm please to announce that the Powerless series is next up as our KB Book of the Day! Read an online sample of Book 1 (The Synthesis), or click here to view the Amazon page, where Book 1 is available now for 99 cents!


Thanks so much for your introduction, Harvey! It's great to be here and I'm excited to see how the day goes!

For readers who might be peeking in here to see what this is all about, let me give you a few hints. The Powerless series is about a fifteen-year-old girl named Mira who discovers she's the only one in the world without a unique, magical gift. She's been kept hidden by her parents, and now she struggles with being different as she's let out into the world around her she never knew was there. The story has a lot of adventure and a lot of surprises in it, and so I think it'd be perfect for readers who like getting swept away in a completely new world.

As young-adult series often do, the story grows darker and more perilous from its innocent beginnings. I loved this comment from Kourtni over at Goodreads about the second book: "I could not get over what happened to Mira in The Shadowing and how it affected her. I didn't expect it at all. Crazy crazy crazy. What a great read! That ending just killed me!! I have to know what happens!!!!"

I hope you find the story just as exciting! If you'd like to visit our website, it's: www.powerlessbooks.com

Thanks and enjoy!
--Jason


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Did you post that so it would scare off readers and you'd beat me in our race to 1000?  

I'm kidding. Thanks, Monique.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm working at a disadvantage. You have two great books out!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jason, I've noticed your bestseller ranking starting to climb this morning. It was already pretty high, in the 7800s this morning, and is now in the high 5000s (update: 4,723!).

I think it's helping that you have over twenty reviews, a solid 4-star rating, and your price on Book 1 is appealing at 99-cents!!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey--I couldn't buy book one (been there, done that)  during your promo day so I did the next best thing--I bought book two., so count that i n your evaluation of the days sales.  Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

JeanThree said:


> Hey--I couldn't buy book one (been there, done that) during your promo day so I did the next best thing--I bought book two., so count that i n your evaluation of the days sales. Good luck!


Thanks so much, Jean! I appreciate that! Yes, the second book has been doing well too today. Hopefully the series gets better and better for you with every book!



Monique said:


> I'm working at a disadvantage. You have two great books out!


I've got to pull out all the stops. Out of Time is tough competition!



Harvey said:


> Jason, I've noticed your bestseller ranking starting to climb this morning. It was already pretty high, in the 7800s this morning, and is now in the high 5000s (update: 4,723!).
> 
> I think it's helping that you have over twenty reviews, a solid 4-star rating, and your price on Book 1 is appealing at 99-cents!!


Yeah, things have been moving along today. I'm thankful that a few more people are willing to take a chance on the story. Definitely great and I hope it stays steady throughout the day.

Here's a question for you. With this whole kindle book of the day thing, it seems like it's making you a much more visible presence around the boards. How is this direct involvement here working out for you? Hopefully we're not tearing you away from other responsibilities or your family or anything.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

foreverjuly said:


> Here's a question for you. With this whole kindle book of the day thing, it seems like it's making you a much more visible presence around the boards. How is this direct involvement here working out for you? Hopefully we're not tearing you away from other responsibilities or your family or anything.


Hmm, well my wife may have some comment on that. (She's registered to these boards as "KindleWidow".)

It has had the effect of pulling me more into the Book Bazaar and the Writer's Corner, and less in other parts of the board, but that'll even out. I'm thankful that I took steps to automate the BOTD process before we unveiled it, otherwise we would truly have been swamped by the demand. That has enabled us to spend time on tweaks and enhancements, which has been a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Hmm, well my wife may have some comment on that. (She's registered to these boards as "KindleWidow".)
> 
> It has had the effect of pulling me more into the Book Bazaar and the Writer's Corner, and less in other parts of the board, but that'll even out. I'm thankful that I took steps to automate the BOTD process before we unveiled it, otherwise we would truly have been swamped by the demand. That has enabled us to spend time on tweaks and enhancements, which has been a good thing.


That's a hilarious username! So do you mean the automated sales receipt system through paypal, or the creation of the graphics is automated? It's definitely a good thing you had everything together when you told us. I must've seen the post within the first half-hour or hour. How long did it take you to sell out the year? Like 6 hours? Pretty impressive.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

foreverjuly said:


> That's a hilarious username! So do you mean the automated sales receipt system through paypal, or the creation of the graphics is automated? It's definitely a good thing you had everything together when you told us.


I would say right now the process is semi-automatic. There are manual steps, but they're pretty efficient because of some PHP programming and some mods to our MySQL database. And a few steroid-filled Excel macros. 



foreverjuly said:


> It's definitely a good thing you had everything together when you told us. I must've seen the post within the first half-hour or hour. How long did it take you to sell out the year? Like 6 hours? Pretty impressive.


Yeah, you were fast on the draw! Anybody who got an October or November date responded within the first few hours.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

A little bit of other news: Today I finished the last slow round of editing (as I call it) on book 3 of the series, Powerless: The Stasis. Now it's down to fine-tuning and proofreading! I'd said we might be looking at a December 1st release, but we might even manage to get it out a little sooner. We might see a color draft of the cover this week too. I'm excited about this book in part because my beta readers have been calling it "dazzlingly complex," and I'm curious to see how that plays out for readers.

It's amazing what you can get done when you're unemployed!

--Jason


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Well Jason, you did get the special scarlet subsidy, I bought book 2!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> A little bit of other news: Today I finished the last slow round of editing (as I call it) on book 3 of the series, Powerless: The Stasis. Now it's down to fine-tuning and proofreading! I'd said we might be looking at a December 1st release, but we might even manage to get it out a little sooner. We might see a color draft of the cover this week too. I'm excited about this book in part because my beta readers have been calling it "dazzlingly complex," and I'm curious to see how that plays out for readers.
> 
> It's amazing what you can get done when you're unemployed!
> 
> --Jason


You're not unemployed, Jason. You're an author.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Well Jason, you did get the special scarlet subsidy, I bought book 2!


Thanks so much, scarlet! I knew I could count on you! Thank you for being such a great presence around the boards. 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're not unemployed, Jason. You're an author.


I think you make a great point, Gertie. I'm an author, and that'll always warm my heart even if it doesn't fill my stomach. Fortunately, thanks to scarlet though, I'll be able to spring for the fancy ketchup tonight.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

In my line of business (IT), when you're put out of work you quickly put up a shingle and become a consultant. Much better to say that you're a "consultant between gigs"!

But I think it sounds even better to say you're an author..!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Harvey said:


> In my line of business (IT), when you're put out of work you quickly put up a shingle and become a consultant. Much better to say that you're a "consultant between gigs"!
> 
> But I think it sounds even better to say you're an author..!


Ha! Consultant sounds great. I love those "resume titles" like calling a garbageman a sanitation engineer and the like. It's nice to know even the unemployed can class it up a little.

I'm not unemployed, I'm professionally challenged.

I'm not homeless, I'm mortgage-free.

I'm not broke, I'm auditioning for reality TV


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I remember reading the thread here a while back and thinking this book sounded awesome... and then life took over and I couldn't remember which book it was that was about the girl with no powers in a power world.    When I noticed the book at the top of the board screen and hovering over it gave me the synapse (OMGOSH that is a way cool new feature!!) I was like "Hey thats the book!" and promptly picked it up!  

Not sure when I'll get to it or if my hubbie will beat me to the punch, but its here now and will get its turn soon!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

ValeriGail said:


> I remember reading the thread here a while back and thinking this book sounded awesome... and then life took over and I couldn't remember which book it was that was about the girl with no powers in a power world. When I noticed the book at the top of the board screen and hovering over it gave me the synapse (OMGOSH that is a way cool new feature!!) I was like "Hey thats the book!" and promptly picked it up!
> 
> Not sure when I'll get to it or if my hubbie will beat me to the punch, but its here now and will get its turn soon!


That's so great! I'm glad we found each other again. It's a shame how life always gets in the way like that. I hope you (and your husband) enjoy the book. Happy reading!

--Jason


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

This has been an exciting week! I'm approaching the end of revisions for book 3, Powerless: The Stasis, and I hope to have a cover image to show off soon. ALSO, I've been getting some very thoughtful reviews from bloggers. Here's a great one for you to check out:

http://tigersallconsumingbooks.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-powerless-synthesis-by-jason.html

So what are you going to be for Halloween? I'm going to be Bullwinkle! YES!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm extremely excited that we're approaching the final stages of the third book in the Powerless series, The Stasis. It should be out before the month is over, and I can't wait to see how it works for people. The cover is almost done, and here are a couple of versions. What do you think?


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow beautiful cover!


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

Just bought it. Can't wait to dive in! I'm looking for Y/A or M/G fantasy, seems like I've come to the right place.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> Wow beautiful cover!


Isn't it? I always stress so much over the covers, but I think this one turned out great! It definitely came a long ways.



Blodwyn said:


> Just bought it. Can't wait to dive in! I'm looking for Y/A or M/G fantasy, seems like I've come to the right place.


I appreciate that, Blodwyn. I hope you find something in the story that resonates with you! I've definitely worked hard to put together the best series I can, but there are a lot of other talented writers around here too. What sort of fantasy do you write?

------------
Also, we just sold our 700th copy! Yay!


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Isn't it? I always stress so much over the covers, but I think this one turned out great! It definitely came a long ways.
> 
> I appreciate that, Blodwyn. I hope you find something in the story that resonates with you! I've definitely worked hard to put together the best series I can, but there are a lot of other talented writers around here too. What sort of fantasy do you write?
> 
> ...


I'm sure I will. I already started reading it and am really enjoying it so far. Congrats on the 700th copy. Was that me? 
I write contemporary y/a fantasy. This one's about an athletic camp. My WIP is more a Y/A futuristic dystopian, though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Blodwyn said:


> I'm sure I will. I already started reading it and am really enjoying it so far. Congrats on the 700th copy. Was that me?
> I write contemporary y/a fantasy. This one's about an athletic camp. My WIP is more a Y/A futuristic dystopian, though.


Yes, it was you! Thanks!

And you've written about a summer sports camp? That sounds incredible! I'd love to write about that because I did have wonderful summers at camp, but I'm too afraid nothing I write could ever compare. Why isn't there a description for your book on its Amazon page? How am I supposed to find out more?


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Yes, it was you! Thanks!
> 
> And you've written about a summer sports camp? That sounds incredible! I'd love to write about that because I did have wonderful summers at camp, but I'm too afraid nothing I write could ever compare. Why isn't there a description for your book on its Amazon page? How am I supposed to find out more?


Thanks! I'm glad it sounds interesting. I don't know why the description didn't show up. It's very frustrating. It's on the UK site: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004AM5B5S. But not on the US site. I don't even know who to contact.

I've just finished Chapter 1. What a delightful story. Does her name, Mira, signify her ability to see as she does? (Spanish to look?)


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Blodwyn said:


> Thanks! I'm glad it sounds interesting. I don't know why the description didn't show up. It's very frustrating. It's on the UK site: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004AM5B5S. But not on the US site. I don't even know who to contact.
> 
> I've just finished Chapter 1. What a delightful story. Does her name, Mira, signify her ability to see as she does? (Spanish to look?)


How recently did you upload the book? The description does take a little longer than everything else to show up. I'm not sure why that is. I'm sure it'll get there eventually. Or you could email DTP support, whose email address is visible on the bottom right of every page in your control panel.

You bring up an interesting question, the significance of Mira's name. I'm aware of the Spanish meaning, and so she's always seemed vaguely latina to me, even though there really aren't races or ethnicities in the story as we know them. With any luck, I hope she's someone worth watching.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm aware of the Spanish meaning


I took that name to be an extension of her character and a hidden revelation of the storyline. She sees a lot, but only on the outside. When she's able to gaze within, that's when true change will come...


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> How recently did you upload the book? The description does take a little longer than everything else to show up. I'm not sure why that is. I'm sure it'll get there eventually. Or you could email DTP support, whose email address is visible on the bottom right of every page in your control panel.
> 
> You bring up an interesting question, the significance of Mira's name. I'm aware of the Spanish meaning, and so she's always seemed vaguely latina to me, even though there really aren't races or ethnicities in the story as we know them. With any luck, I hope she's someone worth watching.


I do believe she is. This is such a fun book to read. It's making me really wish I had a Kindle though, because I'd rather be cosied up with a cup of coffee under a blanket than reading at my desk 
But it's worth it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> I took that name to be an extension of her character and a hidden revelation of the storyline. She sees a lot, but only on the outside. When she's able to gaze within, that's when true change will come...


Interesting hypothesis. We'll have to see if any of that goes on as the story progresses. You on board for the third book?



Blodwyn said:


> I do believe she is. This is such a fun book to read. It's making me really wish I had a Kindle though, because I'd rather be cosied up with a cup of coffee under a blanket than reading at my desk
> But it's worth it.


Having something portable definitely does help. You said you were getting one for Christmas, but it might even be worth it to order a 30-day free trial until then to make sure you _really_ want it. I like people to be as comfortable as possible when they're reading my books!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Jason, I've got to tell you that your new cover is absolutely amazing. I want a print of it on my office wall. It's seriously that good! I can't wait to get into the second book. It is next up on my TBR. Congrats on all your success and I know this third one will be just as amazing as the first one was and every bit as entertaining as, I'm sure, the second one will be. Take care.

J.M.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


> Jason, I've got to tell you that your new cover is absolutely amazing. I want a print of it on my office wall. It's seriously that good! I can't wait to get into the second book. It is next up on my TBR. Congrats on all your success and I know this third one will be just as amazing as the first one was and every bit as entertaining as, I'm sure, the second one will be. Take care.
> 
> J.M.


I appreciate that, J.M., and I hope the series continues to work for you through the sequels! I'll tell you, preparing this third book turned out to be a very different experience than the first two. Of course the covers are a big investment that take time to recoup, but the revising process took so much more work. I was often spending as much time revising pages as it took to write them in the first place, and of course that's not counting the time for contemplation and the discussions I had with people about it. I definitely feel like it's a make-or-break book for the series. Everything becomes so intricate, and there's so much action, and the romantic end of the story really starts to take off. For the readers it works for, I think it'll just be dazzling. That's my hope, at least!



SidneyW said:


> Nice


Thanks so much for your support, Sidney!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm happy to announce that the 3rd book in the series, Powerless: The Stasis, will be available by December 1st!


----------



## RobertMarda (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the new cover.

I just finished the first book in your Powerless series and bought the second book.  I really enjoyed the first book and hope the next is just as good or better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

ZionsRodeVos said:


> I like the new cover.
> 
> I just finished the first book in your Powerless series and bought the second book. I really enjoyed the first book and hope the next is just as good or better.


ZionsRoseVos,

Thank you for your comment. I'm thrilled you had a good time with the first book, and I also hope the second works even better for you! I'm honored to count you as a reader and I hope you always have plenty of quality reads waiting for you on your kindle!

--Jason


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd just like to say that this year I'm very grateful for my readers and all of the people who've taken a chance on my work. You make it all worthwhile. To everyone, it's my hope that you get to spend a peaceful Thanksgiving with loved ones. To all of us, I hope we all get to enjoy plenty of PIE in the coming days!! Mmmm I love apple pie, but around Thanksgiving I never pass up some pumpkin pie. What kind of pie is your favorite?

I'll close with a quick announcement. Book 3 in the series, Powerless: The Stasis, is just a week away from being released!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Jason. Have a great holiday, and good luck with book 3.


----------



## JMcGhee (Oct 31, 2010)

I have to say, I'm reallllly close to being a fan.  I'm still checking out the series a bit more, but I am extremely impressed with your cover art and website  Powerless seems to be right up my alley; I may have to grab the $.99 one sometime soon...   Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> Thanks Jason. Have a great holiday, and good luck with book 3.


Thanks so much, Matt and Stef! I hope you had a great holiday too. How long do we have to wait until your next book comes out?



JMcGhee said:


> I have to say, I'm reallllly close to being a fan. I'm still checking out the series a bit more, but I am extremely impressed with your cover art and website Powerless seems to be right up my alley; I may have to grab the $.99 one sometime soon...  Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


I appreciate that, Jamie! The covers and the website certainly took a lot of work, but then so did the books. Please let me know if there's anything I can do to help get a copy into your hands. I hope you had a great Thanksgiving too!

----------------------------------------------

Today's Black Monday! For those of you who've already gotten a chance to enjoy the Powerless series, why not give it as a gift using Amazon's new ebook giving feature? If you haven't been able to check out the series yet, maybe it's time you get something for yourself. 

Also, Book 3 in the series, The Stasis, should be live *tomorrow!* I can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

In case you haven't heard, the third book in the Powerless series, The Stasis, is now available! Find out what happens to Mira and her friends when they finally set out to confront the dangers that have been threatening them their entire lives. It's going to get intense!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats! I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Congrats! I look forward to reading it.


Thanks so much, Scott! I haven't heard from you in a while. How've you been doing? I hope you've got plenty of fun holiday plans in front of you!

--Jason


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Livin' the dream. Plenty of plans for the holidays, most of which don't involve writing. You have anything planned now that you wrapped up The Powerless series?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Livin' the dream. Plenty of plans for the holidays, most of which don't involve writing. You have anything planned now that you wrapped up The Powerless series?


Wrapped up the series? There are two more books to go! I'm revising the fourth one and getting ready for holiday stuff. I'll be in up Maine working on a new novel while my family is skiing. I like the snow, but I'm not a winter sports person. That's great you have fun stuff coming up!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Right on. Not sure why I had it in my head it was a trilogy, but good to hear there's more coming. Enjoy the lodge while your family freezes outside!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Right on. Not sure why I had it in my head it was a trilogy, but good to hear there's more coming. Enjoy the lodge while your family freezes outside!


It's all good! Yeah, I think each of the five books will have a really unique feel based on the action and setting. Lots of variety. I'm just about finished the first round of editing on book 4, The Submersion. Time to dive in!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Crankin' em out! Sweet. The James Patterson of YA.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> Crankin' em out! Sweet. The James Patterson of YA.


Thanks, Scott! Just like James Patterson...except I have to write my own books.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

He doesn't write his own books?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> He doesn't write his own books?


Yeah, I read an article about how he writes outlines and then hands it off to his co-writer. Now I'm not sure how extensive that outline is, but it does sound like the kind of thing I cringe at. I guess that's the pressures of the publishing industry. The ideas are important, so why not outsource the writing?


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, that would explain how the guy can crank out almost a book a month.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

So far December has been a great month, and it's exciting to see copies of book 3, Powerless: The Stasis, going out the door. It's gotten its first review on Amazon, a strong one, and I'm excited to hear what other readers think!

Also, I am hard at work writing a paranormal romance. It's sort of got a time loop in which the ending happens first and then goes back to the beginning. I'm having some difficulty figuring out a title. So far I'm thinking of calling it "Inevitable." What do you think?

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

I hope everyone had a wonderful time over the holidays! In Powerless news, I've released a bundle of the first three books in the series! you can find it here:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Hopefully everyone's new year is off to a great start!

A little bit of news: I just commissioned the cover for the fourth, penultimate book in the Powerless series, The Submersion! The book could be released by the end of the month!

Then there's only one more to go. What am I going to do when it's all over


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Write a new series!  I'd buy it...


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

> Write a new series! I'd buy it...


There you go! 

Jason,
We're sure you already have ideas brewing...right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

robertduperre said:


> Write a new series! I'd buy it...





Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> There you go!
> 
> Jason,
> We're sure you already have ideas brewing...right?


Thanks for the support! As it is, I'm finishing up working on a young adult paranormal romance novel entitled _Inevitable _that should be released before the month is out. Depending how well it does, there's a chance it could spin off into a trilogy (The Inevitable Trilogy...Get it?).

We'll see how well that works! I'm definitely excited about it, and I think it'll be a great compliment to what I have going on in the Powerless series.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

The Inevitable Trilogy

Classic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

robertduperre said:


> The Inevitable Trilogy
> 
> Classic.


Yeah, I think it has a nice ironic side to it. 

I'll also announce here that the first book, Powerless: The Synthesis received a nice 4-star review on Red Adept's blog from none other than political thriller writer Gordon Ryan. Check out his thoughts on the book here: http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=4172


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Just wanted to stop in and say your book is a hit with my kid (14)!  I bought it a while back, when it was book of the day here meaning to give it to him as his first book loaded on the kindle for christmas... and I totally forgot about it.  BUT I remembered and got it loaded up on his kindle last week.  He started it on Tuesday, and on Thursday informed me that he was almost ready for the second book.  This morning he was stressing over finishing the book and not having the next book yet.. LOL.. so I went to pick it up and saw that you have the bundle available now!  Totally awesome, since it will save me from watching another stress fit when he finishes the second book!  LOL  He is really excited and and seems to be enjoying the book immensely.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Jason,

I finally got around to writing a review for the Synthesis this morning.  I posted it to Amazon, B&N, and Goodreads, as well as Amazon.uk.  I really do think having a couple of reviews on the UK page has kickstarted my sales in the UK (which were next to nothing before), so hopefully this will be a boost for yours as well.

Really enjoyed the book!

John


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

ValeriGail said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say your book is a hit with my kid (14)! I bought it a while back, when it was book of the day here meaning to give it to him as his first book loaded on the kindle for christmas... and I totally forgot about it. BUT I remembered and got it loaded up on his kindle last week. He started it on Tuesday, and on Thursday informed me that he was almost ready for the second book. This morning he was stressing over finishing the book and not having the next book yet.. LOL.. so I went to pick it up and saw that you have the bundle available now! Totally awesome, since it will save me from watching another stress fit when he finishes the second book! LOL He is really excited and and seems to be enjoying the book immensely.


Hi Valeri, I'm thrilled your son is enjoying the book! If I had to guess, I'd say he'll like the next ones even more as the danger and intensity increases, but I guess we'll see.  Of course, I'm terribly sorry about indirectly inflicting any stress fits on you. The fourth, penultimate book in the series should be out in a few weeks and then the last won't be far away. Again, I'm very pleased he's having fun. Thank you!



Learnmegood said:


> Hey Jason,
> 
> I finally got around to writing a review for the Synthesis this morning. I posted it to Amazon, B&N, and Goodreads, as well as Amazon.uk. I really do think having a couple of reviews on the UK page has kickstarted my sales in the UK (which were next to nothing before), so hopefully this will be a boost for yours as well.
> 
> ...


John, thanks so much for reading and posting about your opinions. I definitely appreciate it! I think you're right about needing reviews over at Amazon.UK. I had a decent number of sales in December but I don't even have a handful for January so far. Oh well. Maybe I should have my girlfriend do some promoting while she's studying abroad in London. Thanks again and I wish you the best of luck with Learn Me Good!

P.S. the bendy thumbs/grapenuts line really was well done!  Heck I'll post it here so maybe people will see:

"Some are lucky, and get the "nifty" powers like strength, speed, or mind control. Many get not-so-nifty powers like really bendy thumb or the ability to communicate with grapenuts."


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

All this activity!

I just finished reading The Shadowing this morning! All I can say is awesome. I read until I couldn't keep my eyes going anymore and then woke up this morning thinking about it. Unable to go back to sleep, I got up and read the last 30% in two sittings. Well done, Jason!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

J.M. Pierce said:


> All this activity!
> 
> I just finished reading The Shadowing this morning! All I can say is awesome. I read until I couldn't keep my eyes going anymore and then woke up this morning thinking about it. Unable to go back to sleep, I got up and read the last 30% in two sittings. Well done, Jason!


I'm glad you had a great time with The Shadowing, J.M.! That's exactly how I'm hoping the book works for readers. Things come together and and then the book just takes off and never stops. Lots of big revelations there, and there are just tons more in The Stasis. I'm doing proofreading for book 4: The Submersion now, and I think it'll work great too. Thanks again for reading!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm in the middle of Candy Wars, Frankenstein and The Divine Comedy right now, but as soon as I finish one of them, book two is next on my TBR list. I'm looking forward to finding out what happens next!


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

I finally got around to purchasing the Series for my new Kindle last night.
I've been wanting to read it since joining this board a few months back...
Between writing my next book, school and all the books I want to read, there's just not enough time.
But I'm starting yours tonight, looks really good!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

ScottLCollins said:


> I'm in the middle of Candy Wars, Frankenstein and The Divine Comedy right now, but as soon as I finish one of them, book two is next on my TBR list. I'm looking forward to finding out what happens next!


You know, Book 2 actually features an epigraph from Frankenstein. I think there are a lot of connections to be made between the two stories! Here's the specific quote: "I considered the being whom I had cast among mankind, and endowed with the will and power to effect purposes of horror, such as the deed which he had now done, nearly in the light of my own vampire, my own spirit let loose from the grave, and forced to destroy all that was dear to me." -Mary Shelley, Frankenstein



Jason Hook said:


> I finally got around to purchasing the Series for my new Kindle last night.
> I've been wanting to read it since joining this board a few months back...
> Between writing my next book, school and all the books I want to read, there's just not enough time.
> But I'm starting yours tonight, looks really good!


Thanks so much for your interest, Daniel! I hope you find the book suits your taste. I can definitely sympathize with having lots of competition for reading time. Hopefully the story works for you!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello! 

I just wanted to let you know that I'll be awarding a copy of Jason's wonderful book "Powerless: The Synthesis" as one of today's prizes in the *Angel Fire Fantasy Contest * held right here in the Book Bazaar.

Click here for details: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg863488.html#msg863488


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Valmore Daniels said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that I'll be awarding a copy of Jason's wonderful book "Powerless: The Synthesis" as one of today's prizes in the *Angel Fire Fantasy Contest * held right here in the Book Bazaar.
> 
> Click here for details: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg863488.html#msg863488


Thanks so much for including me, Valmore! This is a great chance for somebody to grab a free copy of the first book in my series, but you have to be aware that I'm trying to win Valmore's book as well. So you've got stiff competition!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Finished up Frankenstein yesterday and had to smile at the opening quote you mentioned when I picked up The Shadowing. Cranked through about 25% of it yesterday. I'm really enjoying it. Looking forward to the other 75% and then the next book! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

ScottLCollins said:


> Finished up Frankenstein yesterday and had to smile at the opening quote you mentioned when I picked up The Shadowing. Cranked through about 25% of it yesterday. I'm really enjoying it. Looking forward to the other 75% and then the next book! Keep up the great work.


Thanks, Scott! I appreciate that. I've got a hunch you'll be enjoying the story even more as things start to heat up. Have fun and thanks for reading!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

I like the separate story lines for each of the characters so far. Watching their development and struggles is interesting and exciting. I'm having a hard time putting it down to get my work done.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Thanks, Scott! I appreciate that. I've got a hunch you'll be enjoying the story even more as things start to heat up. Have fun and thanks for reading!


What he said!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, J.M.



ScottLCollins said:


> I like the separate story lines for each of the characters so far. Watching their development and struggles is interesting and exciting. I'm having a hard time putting it down to get my work done.


I'm thrilled to hear that, Scott. Really, all of the books in the series have a unique feel stemming from the environment and the situations the characters are placed in. There is a lot of flying solo in The Shadowing that I hope sets a handful of characters off on a course that will last through all five books. I really didn't want this to be a one-character series, and so Mira won't be the only one who exerts influence over the course of events.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Stayed up WAAAAAAY to late and finished The Shadowing last night. You've got a fantastic imagination. Well done and I'm moving book three of the series up on my TBR list. Gotta find out what happens next.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

ScottLCollins said:


> Stayed up WAAAAAAY to late and finished The Shadowing last night. You've got a fantastic imagination. Well done and I'm moving book three of the series up on my TBR list. Gotta find out what happens next.


Haha, glad you had fun! Yeah, I think it's safe to say I enjoy making stuff up. Hopefully book 3 works just as well for you. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I’d like to give a big shout out to all the kindleboards authors who participated in my book launch. It was a lot of work, but it was a lot of fun. 

Thank you all


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Valmore Daniels said:


> I'd like to give a big shout out to all the kindleboards authors who participated in my book launch. It was a lot of work, but it was a lot of fun.
> 
> Thank you all


Thanks so much for including me, Valmore! I hope Angel Fire proves just as big a success as Forbidden The Stars!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats on the series!

I'm so glad to see a thriving YA community on kindleboards. Before I came here I wondered whether YA and kidlit were selling on the kindle. I've been educated!

And the omnibus is such a clever idea. And a bargain, too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Arthur Slade said:


> Congrats on the series!
> 
> I'm so glad to see a thriving YA community on kindleboards. Before I came here I wondered whether YA and kidlit were selling on the kindle. I've been educated!
> 
> And the omnibus is such a clever idea. And a bargain, too.


Thanks, Arthur! I appreciate that. Yes, there are a lot of YA authors who are doing well, though most of them veer into paranormal romance. Putting the omnibus together has been one of the best moves I've made. You might want to try bundling a few titles together and see if it works. Doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> Thanks, Arthur! I appreciate that. Yes, there are a lot of YA authors who are doing well, though most of them veer into paranormal romance. Putting the omnibus together has been one of the best moves I've made. You might want to try bundling a few titles together and see if it works. Doesn't hurt to try!


Thanks for the tip. I'm putting a "fright" series together so I think I'll eventually move in the omnibus direction. First I have to get it all done!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Jason,

Any word on the cover for book 4?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

Arthur Slade said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm putting a "fright" series together so I think I'll eventually move in the omnibus direction. First I have to get it all done!


Well get writing! 



Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> Jason,
> 
> Any word on the cover for book 4?


I could've released the book 2 weeks ago if I had the cover. I've actually been displeased with my Argentinian designers on this one. They say it's hot and so they've been dragging their feet. I can't say I'm optimistic about how it'll turn out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

In the penultimate book of the series, Mira and her surviving friends are separated into work camps and forced to toil against their will for the very one they fought against. There are a lot of huge revelations that tie together important, if hidden, elements in the first three books, The Synthesis, The Shadowing, and The Stasis, while setting the stage for the series's ultimate conclusion.

I have to say that this might be my favorite book in the series, or at least it was the easiest for me to write. Their was never any guesswork; I always knew what I was going to write, and I couldn't be more excited to see how readers react to it. There are new characters, new hazards, and completely new environments in which everyone has a very specific role that contributes to the functioning of the camps.

I could go on and on about it, but I think I'm best off just presenting it to you to read for yourself. I hope you enjoy it! -Jason


----------



## jenwylie (Feb 10, 2011)

This looks like a fantastic series!
Adding to 'must read' list!

I more time in the day!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

jenwylie said:


> This looks like a fantastic series!
> Adding to 'must read' list!
> 
> I more time in the day!


Thanks so much for your interest, Jen. I hope you enjoy it! And good luck with your book!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations Jason. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

ScottLCollins said:


> Congratulations Jason. I'm looking forward to it.


Thanks, Scott! The book's been doing pretty well so far. Hopefully readers are enjoying it.


----------



## Flygirl1 (Feb 24, 2011)

OH wow, I didn't know you released the 4th book.  I finished reading book three (The Shadowing) about two weeks ago and was searching on here to find out when you would release the next book.  (When doing a search on Amazon under The Powerless Series, it only shows the first three books...not sure why...)  Anyway, I'm glad I found this site and now I'm off to Amazon to download The Submersion - now that I know the name of it.  

Thanks Jason for such a great series.  I'm really enjoying it and dying to find out what happens next.  I love all your characters.  Wonderful writing and a great series.  I will look for more from you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Flygirl1 said:


> OH wow, I didn't know you released the 4th book. I finished reading book three (The Shadowing) about two weeks ago and was searching on here to find out when you would release the next book. (When doing a search on Amazon under The Powerless Series, it only shows the first three books...not sure why...) Anyway, I'm glad I found this site and now I'm off to Amazon to download The Submersion - now that I know the name of it.
> 
> Thanks Jason for such a great series. I'm really enjoying it and dying to find out what happens next. I love all your characters. Wonderful writing and a great series. I will look for more from you.


Hi! Thanks so much for reading! Hearing that you've been enjoying the series has really made my day today. The 4th book was just released a little over a week ago, so maybe it's still not showing up in searches yet. I'm glad you've found it and I hope you enjoy it! Thanks again, and you can get updates about releases and so forth by liking our facebook page here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Powerless-The-Fantasy-Adventure-Series/112468162130737

--Jason


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

I've just started editing the final book in the series. We're looking at a late April release!


----------

